# My Babies Alfie and Bess



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thought I would share a photo of both my pups, Alfie and Bess who are half sister and brother


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So lovely that they're snuggling up together x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww lovely furry babies!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Real togetherness, so very snuggly. Lovely...

Toffin
x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sooooooo sweeeeeet...


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww such a cute photo... Look forward to more 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have to stop seeing all these super cute pics of brother and sister snuggling up! I keep saying Jake has three kitties,but it's not the same and none of them is red  
Alfie is too cute for words. I love his eyes!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That is the cutest snuggle I have ever seen! Laying on that paw is just tooo cute!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh dear I fear we will all rush out and get our seconds poos quicker than first thought after seeing this! That's a lovely picture.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely pups!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Gorgeous! I'm sure they'll be the best of friends.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Brilliant! He looks like his saying.....'aww Mum, do I have to lie still too just cos she is sleeping......muuuuum'!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

That's a lovely photo, very cute puppy


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Same as Hattie and Minton with 7 months between them. They are so different in character but they do get on well (most of the time!)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Snuggly happy poos .. wonderful photo and dogs


----------

